# Post pictures of your haunt !!!



## moonwitchkitty

Howdy, been a busy girl today got most of my yard decorated, will post pictures of that latter..
Hoping to encourage others to post pictures of their haunt. this is for both the inside and the outside goodies.
For now here are some pictures of what is up inside.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love this thread i will post soon next weekend i will be doing the outside decorations


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## moonwitchkitty

ignore the date stamp I am having issues with my camera. Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with  Happy posting!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with, I will be posting what I have for the outside tomorrow. *


----------



## theworstwitch

Love your Nocturnals poster!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> *Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with, I will be posting what I have for the outside tomorrow. *




Can't wait to see your outside stuff


----------



## Rumsfield

Those mice look so real - are they ? If not where did you get them ? I would send some to my sister 

The house we own was built back in the early 30's - It has a "mud room" entrance. Every year we remove the exterior door for Halloween night and the mud room has a new paint makeover. 
This years paint scheme - 



That is the nice thing about owning an old run down house - you can do as you please !


----------



## talkingcatblues

The "Eat Locals" sign is hysterical, mwk. And I love the animal masks and the ratties!


----------



## fennyann

Oh how fun. THis makes me feel like i am WAY behind. I better get movin!


----------



## weeping angel

My Spooky Town


----------



## vampyrespro

I'm loving everyone's posts so far... so inspiring.  

Don't wanna give too much away just yet... but here's a sneak peek


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I bought them from Dollar tree gutted them, poked their little eyes out and replaced them with LED lights.. they are so awesome!!



Rumsfield said:


> Those mice look so real - are they ? If not where did you get them ? I would send some to my sister
> 
> The house we own was built back in the early 30's - It has a "mud room" entrance. Every year we remove the exterior door for Halloween night and the mud room has a new paint makeover.
> This years paint scheme -
> 
> 
> 
> That is the nice thing about owning an old run down house - you can do as you please !


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*weeping angel love your village !! vampyrespro your creepy doll is cute♥

haven't put too much outside yet but this is what i do have out.. testing the neighbor kids to see if they leave my stuff alone. trying to prove a point to honey so i can put more out. *


----------



## moonwitchkitty




----------



## Cloe

weeping angel said:


> My Spooky Town


Love your set up. Super job on the display board


----------



## weeping angel

Thanks everyone! I just started my Spooky Town collection this year; and space dictates that I have also FINISHED my collection! 

Cloe, I can't take credit for the display platform. EBAY!!! 

There is one seller who makes these AWE-MAZING displays, each one unique and stunning. The ones I was bidding on can only showcase one house. I got outbid several times, and some of his pieces went for $100 and over! Wanting something bigger to fit more houses and more economical, I chose this base instead from a different seller. I didn't realize how crowded it would be! I have pieces that are still in boxes because I could not fit them. I would love to be able to make my own platform so that maybe the back is raised up and the back row houses can be seen. I have bookmarked the thread about making Spooky Town displays.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great stuff everyone 
ok i will post some of the house i have done starting outside next weekend still have more to do in the house but this is what is done so far. 




















more of the inside to come when i get it done and pics of the outside too


----------



## RedSonja

Looking good everyone! I'm embarrassed I haven't even started yet! 

And, I'm amazed at how much stuff you guys have!!!


----------



## Zombastic

I got started and did a little bit today.


----------



## Kelloween

Saki.Girl said:


> great stuff everyone
> ok i will post some of the house i have done starting outside next weekend still have more to do in the house but this is what is done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of the inside to come when i get it done and pics of the outside too


I think you need some more stuff! lol nice! you have the whole house done up!


----------



## JLWII2000

Wierdos! Who decorates for Halloween this early. Ignore the fact that I am already putting out my graveyard LOL.


----------



## DavyKnoles

*Here's three of my tombstones. Hope you get the joke!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

Kelloween said:


> I think you need some more stuff! lol nice! you have the whole house done up!


Lol always need more haha wait till you see the rabbit hole at least the idea is good in my head lol 

And back yard will hope fully be rocking too have they lay out in my head too lol


----------



## dariusobells

I am getting started but have been interrupted by respiratory crud taking good drugs should be back at it later this week.


Olde Oaks Set up by Don and Monica Riney, on Flickr


----------



## JWAddington

This isn't a haunt picture, but i thought you all would like this picture of the stroller (bike trailer) i decorated for Halloween. We take it to Cedar Point in Sandusky Ohio for their Halloweekends and use it for Trick or treating! We get stopped a lot for pictures and questions about it. Everyone gets a kick out of it, its fun! 

Its is equipped with a fog machine, led lights, animated decorations, and an amplified subwoofer boombox for the halloween music and sound effects!


----------



## rusty386

nice ... a mobile haunt 
fun


----------



## Zombastic

slowly gettin' there....


----------



## Scottv42

Here is a short video of some of my yard

http://youtu.be/TOdV6CV3-e8


----------



## moonwitchkitty

talkingcatblues said:


> The "Eat Locals" sign is hysterical, mwk. And I love the animal masks and the ratties!


Thank you  i would have more if they weren't so expensive


----------



## moonwitchkitty

loving the haunts guys.. and that zombie is too cool Zombastic what did you use to make him stable?


----------



## Zombastic

Thanks moonwitchkitty. It's just a T shape made of 2 x 4s and buried. I mounted a milk jug for the head under the mask.


----------



## hippieman556

Great setups everyone


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going to work on some tomb stones this weekend i will post pictures of the finished product once i have them out in the yard


----------



## crazy xmas

Looking good everybody loving all the ideas!!!


----------



## ThePirateHouse

*2013 display*

Everyone's looks great! Here is a quick peek at our 2013 display.


----------



## GhostTown

LOL.... 'bout all I have for this year. Happy Halloween!


----------



## talkingcatblues

GhostTown said:


> LOL.... 'bout all I have for this year. Happy Halloween!


So if dozens of tumbled-together props could be considered tacky, I'm guessing a single spotlit skull resting on black velvet on a stand in the middle of the lawn would be the epitome of chic?

No?


----------



## Pumpkin5

I am amazed! You guys doing rocking good jobs with your decorations! Just so Halloweenie! I love it all!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the pirate theme. 
The skull looks like it is coming along nicely


----------



## JLWII2000

Here is my display:


----------



## crazy xmas

All these Halloween display look great!


----------



## creeeepycathy

Everyone's stuff looks great!!! I am impressed! 

And, since I am a pic ho', I'll post mine (again) over here.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great looking haunts everyone . I am putting mine up this weekend pics to come soon


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Incredible! Love it! How did you make the sign or is it for real?


----------



## fennyann

Keep up the great works guys! I want to see some more pictures!


----------



## crazy xmas

Just awesome lots of great props!


----------



## Immortalia

This had my husband and I LOLing!!!!!!!!! 



DavyKnoles said:


> *Here's three of my tombstones. Hope you get the joke!*
> View attachment 175122
> View attachment 175123
> View attachment 175120


----------



## moonwitchkitty

those haunts are amazing Great work!! the insane asylum is my favorite


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love seeing all the different ideas. think i am going to put out my casket that i made last year and a few vultures. post pictures later


----------



## moonwitchkitty

creeeepycathy how did you make the gate going into your asylum?


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Me, Mr. Lil Ghouliette, and Mr. Ghouliet busted it out yesterday while a recovering Ghouliet surpervised. <3 It's about 95% done at this point.


----------



## fieldz60

*setting up.*

Testing what lay out I like.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got a great start today here it is so far doing more today 














he will have a hooka but like i said not done yet more to go  

it was 75 today lol


----------



## Saki.Girl




----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wow that is awesome !!


----------



## Deadview

All of these are fantastic, great job !!


----------



## Spookerstar

Saki - Those are some great scenes! I love your themed haunt this year!


----------



## Spookerstar

creeeepycathy said:


> Everyone's stuff looks great!!! I am impressed!
> 
> And, since I am a pic ho', I'll post mine (again) over here.


Whoa! That is super creepy! You went full out - awesome job!


----------



## NOWHINING

okay.. here is my Haunt...


----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## Ragged Grin

After being diagnosed with hyper stress overload I have decided to burn everything else and sit in the middle of the yard under the Scarecrow pictured above armed only with a half dozen bags of Reese's cups, bourbon and a spotlight. It is debatable whether I will return to work on Monday.












Yeah.....my crap doesn't go up until Halloween eve.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Ferryman's Wake said:


> After being diagnosed with hyper stress overload I have decided to burn everything else and sit in the middle of the yard under the above image armed only with a half dozen bags of Reese's cups, bourbon and a spotlight. It is debatable whether I will return to work on Monday.


And now the Great Pumpkin knows exactly which pumpkin patch is most sincere!


----------



## crazy xmas

Awesome pics!


----------



## GhostTown

talkingcatblues said:


> So if dozens of tumbled-together props could be considered tacky,


I don't recall saying that out loud. Did I?


----------



## booswife02

My Outdoor Decorations. You guys are doing great this year! I love everyone's things. Don't you wish we all lived in the same neighborhood!


----------



## booswife02

weeping angel said:


> My Spooky Town


OMG! this is so beautiful! I cant remember if I posted a pic of mine, I will go and look but this is what I want mine to look like, great job!


----------



## talkingcatblues

GhostTown said:


> I don't recall saying that out loud. Did I?


No, the idea of a display devoted to the single skull just seemed funny by contrast (to the 'Is it tacky' thread).

Could be like an art party - you just need to find out whether ToTers prefer red or white wine.


----------



## booswife02

I did a rabbit hole for my daughters alice in wonderland birthday party. we have a door to our back yard, I opened the door and hung a black sheet over the whole doorway and I got one of those kid crawl through tubes. I hope you know what I mean. its like a slinky looking tunnel. It was $10 at big lots. I cut a whole in the sheet around the tunnel and made everyone (including the adults) crawl through the rabbit hole to get into the back yard, aka.. wonderland. Cant wait to see your set up!!!!


----------



## booswife02

Spookerstar said:


> Whoa! That is super creepy! You went full out - awesome job!


Love Love Love this!! Great job! so creepy!!


----------



## booswife02

I posted all of my indoor decorations on the indoor thread


----------



## Pumpkin5

I am not doing my usual set up this year because I am changing up my look to black lights and ghosts.....but I had to do a little something. This is part of my Dept. 56 Halloween village. I have blue and green lights that light up the "water" area and I have a blue light under "Blackbeard" as well.
























Note the sharks circling the boat.


----------



## talkingcatblues

The reflection of the light and the ship in the water is really nice. (And the little ghost in the tree is cute!)


----------



## jordand3

Wow, these all look amazing, indoors and out! It's hard to compete with this. Ha! Here's a vine of my front yard: https://vine.co/v/hX6wuDuPK01?fb_ac...aggregation&fb_aggregation_id=288381481237582.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Thank you talkingcatblues , my husband actually built that piece to go in my bay window and I had a piece of plexiglass cut so that I could have "water". I used green and blue Glad Wrap to get the color. I should get a picture of it lit up at night. It looks really cool lit up at night...with the little ghost flying around the top of the Lighthouse. I used regular rocks I picked out of the driveway for the "rocks" and painted them a bit and I found those little wood trees on some Dollhouse website. The are cool because they have spikes in the bottom and you can stick them right into the Styrofoam. I love Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenie1

Pumpkin5 said:


> Note the sharks circling the boat.



SUPER awesome! ...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Halloweenie1

booswife02 said:


> My Outdoor Decorations. You guys are doing great this year! I love everyone's things. Don't you wish we all lived in the same neighborhood!


LOVE it! Nice job...._cool _chalkboard sign & I really like your owl.


----------



## Immortalia

You must be a federal employee....trust me, I understand completely.






Ferryman's Wake said:


> View attachment 176591
> 
> 
> 
> After being diagnosed with hyper stress overload I have decided to burn everything else and sit in the middle of the yard under the Scarecrow pictured above armed only with a half dozen bags of Reese's cups, bourbon and a spotlight. It is debatable whether I will return to work on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....my crap doesn't go up until Halloween eve.


----------



## Immortalia

Pumpkin, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE this!!!!!!!!!




Pumpkin5 said:


> I am not doing my usual set up this year because I am changing up my look to black lights and ghosts.....but I had to do a little something. This is part of my Dept. 56 Halloween village. I have blue and green lights that light up the "water" area and I have a blue light under "Blackbeard" as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note the sharks circling the boat.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

My progress so far. Our theme is Frozen with Fear! We finished the front yard display. The mine entrance and haunt walls go up on Friday. Then it's all inside haunt work. Our theme involves an old miners camp that was attacked by the supernatural protectors of the Forbidden mountain with our version of a giant yeti.


----------



## Spookerstar

booswife02 said:


> I did a rabbit hole for my daughters alice in wonderland birthday party. we have a door to our back yard, I opened the door and hung a black sheet over the whole doorway and I got one of those kid crawl through tubes. I hope you know what I mean. its like a slinky looking tunnel. It was $10 at big lots. I cut a whole in the sheet around the tunnel and made everyone (including the adults) crawl through the rabbit hole to get into the back yard, aka.. wonderland. Cant wait to see your set up!!!!


What a wonderful idea! I love it!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful ideas!!


----------



## osenator

the beginning....


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Booswife - love the chalkboard!

Pumpkin princess - that is a super neat theme idea.


----------



## Ghouliet

I am really enjoying seeing what everyone else is doing in their haunts. So many of you change your themes each year and still manage to pull off some amazing stuff.


----------



## creepingdth

Here's a few of my yard.


----------



## LV Scott T

*Our Barn Facade*

But you should see what's inside...


----------



## Saki.Girl

loving the pics of everyone's haunt


----------



## creeeepycathy

wow! Everyone's stuff looks fantastic!!


----------



## vwgirl

Here are a few shots I took last night just playing with the camara.


----------



## i3abyjay25

*Skell-o-ween*

Not finished but finally got the fence built and put up.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

I have to repair mine after a good storm made havoc of my yard. I definetly need to anchor things better! Ya'll are so inspiring! May have to add more to mine. hmm...


----------



## i3abyjay25

beautifulnightmare said:


> I have to repair mine after a good storm made havoc of my yard. I definetly need to anchor things better! Ya'll are so inspiring! May have to add more to mine. hmm...


I had the same thing happen to me yesterday. The guy with knife I ended up using an old fan for the head using the oscillator for movement which i wired up to an motion sensor but now hes top heavy and a good wind blows it over...I ended up having to put a cinder block under his cloak which seems to have helped....(so far)


----------



## EviLEye

LV Scott T said:


> But you should see what's inside...


Holy $#i%, that's it, I'm done...I quit.

I'm dying trying to do my first garage haunt and you're over there building a barn.

Now you need to show us what's inside.


----------



## Ghouliet

vwgirl said:


> Here are a few shots I took last night just playing with the camara.
> View attachment 177187
> View attachment 177189
> View attachment 177190
> View attachment 177191
> View attachment 177192
> View attachment 177193
> View attachment 177194
> View attachment 177195
> View attachment 177196
> View attachment 177198
> View attachment 177199


I absolutely LOVE your coffin. I still need one of those for my cemetery. We still have not finished our columns we started last year. Nice set up.


----------



## booswife02

creepingdth said:


> Here's a few of my yard.


Love all of the bones under the tree, don't think ive seen one like that. My 7 year old daughter says to tell you that your prom skellys are sooooo cool!!! haha....


----------



## booswife02

vwgirl said:


> Here are a few shots I took last night just playing with the camara.
> View attachment 177187
> View attachment 177189
> View attachment 177190
> View attachment 177191
> View attachment 177192
> View attachment 177193
> View attachment 177194
> View attachment 177195
> View attachment 177196
> View attachment 177198
> View attachment 177199


The lighting in these pics is just fantastic, great photography! Beautiful haunt also!


----------



## Spookerstar

creepingdth said:


> Here's a few of my yard.


Great cemetery fencing!


----------



## Spookerstar

vwgirl said:


> Here are a few shots I took last night just playing with the camara.
> View attachment 177187
> View attachment 177189
> View attachment 177190
> View attachment 177191
> View attachment 177192
> View attachment 177193
> View attachment 177194
> View attachment 177195
> View attachment 177196
> View attachment 177198
> View attachment 177199




Great photos! Some of those are amazing! Definitely something I would pin on my Pinterest page


----------



## vwgirl

Thanks everyone. I love taking pics with tricky lighting situations. I am anti flash.


----------



## chaney

Smartphone Pic's


----------



## chaney

A couple more pic's


----------



## vwgirl

chaney, I love your stones im jealous.


----------



## Zombastic

Almost there....Still got to put the giant spider out and some more web..and maybe another zombie


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Amazing Haunts  going to work on some new tomb stones will post more pictures once everything is in the yard.


----------



## osenator

We added a bit more tonight...

Why My pics are so small?


----------



## osenator

I'll post the other pics that did not work, for some reason


----------



## Shaney G

Awesome work everyone. I wish I had neighbors like you!


----------



## Guest

I finally untangled myself from all the electrical cords and escaped the attack of the light bulbs to post some pictures. This is my Outdoor Display for 2013, however now we move into the Garage for the mad lab conversion. This year everything is so different since we moved into this house last Spring


----------



## Immortalia

Amazing haunts guys!!!!!


----------



## i3abyjay25




----------



## vwgirl

Ms. Gris all of your pumpking blow molds just makes me smile to see. Love it!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

awesome reap Mr Gris


----------



## osenator

My computer is acting crazy!!!!!!!

Sorry, double post!


----------



## osenator




----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Here's a few pics of mine. I have a thread started for my display already, but after looking at all of these I couldn't resist posting some pics here too.


----------



## weeping angel

Chaney and Lil Ghouliette (did I spell either of those right?!), what are you using for lighting? Niiiiice!

Booswife, I got almost everything you see off of ebay and an online hobby store. You too can have an ebay Spooky Town!

Pumpkin5, my jaw dropped. My daughter would be jumping up and down clapping and giggling with glee if I could pull off a pirate town (or Tortuga from PotC!) like you did. Absolutely STUNNING!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

weeping angel said:


> Chaney and Lil Ghouliette (did I spell either of those right?!), what are you using for lighting? Niiiiice!


Just coloured flood lights mostly. The kind you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes.  We also have an LED blacklight under Victoria's skirt... and some LED color changing spotlight thing Mr. Ghouliet bought yeeeeeeears ago for Xmas on our cemetery sign (which I'm just now realizing wasn't even in that picture I posted).


----------



## Baylor

Amazing haunts so far! 

Was away for 5 days at a wedding and I'm ready to get back into decorating! Great inspiration in this thread!


----------



## chaney

Led spot lights - some from ebay (rgb grow lights or color changing rgb) and a couple of led spot lights for spirit Halloween - it takes a lot of extension cords since I am lighting each stone individually and everything else.


----------



## chaney

Forgot to post the witch and the video projection in the window.


----------



## Rob_Raz

chaney said:


> Forgot to post the witch and the video projection in the window.


Chaney...do you mind me asking what projector and video you are using for that projection? Thanks!! Loving it!


----------



## hallorenescene

man o live, this is an awesome thread. I love all the décor, thought, ideas, props, creativity, time, effort, and money, shown here. wow! just WOW!


----------



## crazy xmas

Lots of awesome pics!!!


----------



## chaney

Infocus projector 2500 lumens and the dvd is sold by atmos fear fx - bought the dvd on amazon free shipping.


----------



## Immortalia

Wow! Fantastic job guys....I better get my butt in gear and get to decorating! I had to hold off because of storms, but now I can't wait to get started.


----------



## Palladino

Today I finally got Houdini and the porch Fortune Teller out and up. I also painted an entry sign.

The Fortune Teller's fingernails light up at night as does the crystal ball. Not sure if that would show up on camera but I'll try it and post night shots later.


----------



## hallorenescene

amazing everyone. very inspirational


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Fantastic work everyone, all the pics are awesome! 


I wouldn't call ours a haunt. We get a lot of TOT ( 300 - 400 ) so it's just something we do for the kids. It's not all that scary, just fun. 

This is our main house .. we are going to do fog machines this year and build fog chillers, so hopefully it's not too windy.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

outside at night ;



This is our cottage out back, I use it as a home gym. The spider is 8 foot long and turns his head to look up and down the road.


----------



## Palladino

Skeletoncrew said:


> Fantastic work everyone, all the pics are awesome!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call ours a haunt. We get a lot of TOT ( 300 - 400 ) so it's just something we do for the kids. It's not all that scary, just fun.
> 
> This is our main house .. we are going to do fog machines this year and build fog chillers, so hopefully it's not too windy.


LOVE the roof skellies!


----------



## LairMistress

This is only the beginning. I won't be able to put everything out, because I'm not using much of the yard this year. I don't have enough time to do it the week of Halloween, and I don't trust doing it now while I do have time. 

Weather is the biggest reason. The majority of my tombstones are the thin store-bought stones that won't withstand the wind that we get here. 

I don't trust the neighborhood with my creatures, either. I've heard about everyday garden items being stolen, so I'm sure something more interesting wouldn't last.

I do plan on putting more out there than there is right now. I figure a little at a time is the way to go.

Night shot, complete with "fog" that shouldn't be there...oooooh, make spooky noises now...haha









I know, you can't really see anything because I don't have lighting in the yard yet. It was a test pic to see how much light we get from the street light across the street, but I liked it because of the "fog". Or you know, the visitor from the abandoned funeral home across the street. However you want to look at it. 

This is a day time shot with the house in shadow, so you can see what's out there a little better:









I would like to have a "haunt" that I literally build someday, but it will have to wait till my little guy gets a little bigger, and doesn't want to play in traffic anymore.


----------



## crazy xmas

Finally getting close to being done  I will try for more pics


----------



## Guest

Wow Crazy Xmas every year your haunt grows and grows!!!! Fantastic looking set up!


----------



## crazy xmas

Thanks Gris its been fun this year! I have got a lot of great ideas of the HF forum this year from other members thanks to all!


----------



## jtmonsman

Crazy Christmas- I alway wondered why no one uses the tree lawn! Awesome!


----------



## Windborn

Our haunt goes up on Sunday! 
But in the meantime this lovely one has taken up residence where we normally have a large hanging bat!


----------



## radu

http://www.horroween333.com/yardhaunts.html


----------



## Guest

Radu that is Sick!!!!!!!!! I love the raw nature Halloween stuff. Pumpkins fed with the blood of nightmares.


----------



## Halloween Havoc

oh my gosh .... love the insane assylum theme. Totally love your display. 
(QUOTE=creeeepycathy;1538219]Everyone's stuff looks great!!! I am impressed! 

And, since I am a pic ho', I'll post mine (again) over here.  

























































































[/QUOTE]


----------



## radu

Mr. Gris said:


> Radu that is Sick!!!!!!!!! I love the raw nature Halloween stuff. Pumpkins fed with the blood of nightmares.


Thank you for the kind words, Mr. Gris. We do try to keep everything in the same style throughout our cemetery. Gives the visitor the feeling that everything belongs together, and has been there for ages...


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the way you corpsed guys Radu.. is that Latex?


----------



## hallorenescene

I am so impressed with everyone's haunts. whowza


----------



## osenator

I'll put more pics in my gallery and I will take some at night, I just finished putting the flood lights!


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## StacyN

This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the Halloween fabulousness created by all the members here! I love that we have everything from blow molds to corpses! 

I haven't gotten pictures of my outside yet ( minimal as it is)...but here are a few of my Witch's Potion Shoppe for this year...


----------



## Haunted Nana

StacyN said:


> This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the Halloween fabulousness created by all the members here! I love that we have everything from blow molds to corpses!
> 
> I haven't gotten pictures of my outside yet ( minimal as it is)...but here are a few of my Witch's Potion Shoppe for this year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 178654
> 
> 
> View attachment 178659
> 
> 
> View attachment 178657
> 
> 
> View attachment 178658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178665
> 
> 
> View attachment 178662
> 
> 
> View attachment 178663


 The best Witch Potion Shop I have ever seen. Love it it is definitely KILLER


----------



## StacyN

Haunted Nana said:


> The best Witch Potion Shop I have even seen. Love it it is definitely KILLER


Thank -you so much Haunted Nana!


----------



## Ghouliet

StacyN said:


> This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the Halloween fabulousness created by all the members here! I love that we have everything from blow molds to corpses!
> 
> I haven't gotten pictures of my outside yet ( minimal as it is)...but here are a few of my Witch's Potion Shoppe for this year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 178654
> 
> 
> View attachment 178659
> 
> 
> View attachment 178657
> 
> 
> View attachment 178658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178665
> 
> 
> View attachment 178662
> 
> 
> View attachment 178663



Very nicely displayed. I love your idea of using the twig wreaths under your cauldron and then pairing it up with orange lights. Also like the way you use candlestick holders as display stands too. Adding the webs to your witches jars also adds a great deal to the entire presentation. Really awesome display. We will be borrowing some of your ideas decorating Lil Ghouliette's office some year.


----------



## witchy poo

StacyN, I think we must be soul sisters. Love your style


----------



## mariem

osenator said:


> View attachment 178650
> 
> 
> View attachment 178651
> 
> 
> View attachment 178653
> 
> 
> View attachment 178656


Great job.


----------



## mariem

Ghouliet said:


> Very nicely displayed. I love your idea of using the twig wreaths under your cauldron and then pairing it up with orange lights. Also like the way you use candlestick holders as display stands too. Adding the webs to your witches jars also adds a great deal to the entire presentation. Really awesome display. We will be borrowing some of your ideas decorating Lil Ghouliette's office some year.


Totally agree with your comments Ghouliet. I think I will be borrowing some ideas this year if I can ever get going on decorating my deck. 

Love your witch shop StacyN. Best one I have seen. Love all the bottles and signs and all the wonderful little touches. Well done.


----------



## hallorenescene

stacyn, it looks for real. and I love your big pictures


----------



## StacyN

hallorenescene said:


> stacyn, it looks for real. and I love your big pictures


Thanks hallo! I resize the pictures to be smaller but they always come out that size. haha


----------



## hallorenescene

I meant the 3 large pictures. the lady and the 2 on each side of her. those are very cool.
osenator, you always put on a nice show


----------



## StacyN

hallorenescene said:


> I meant the 3 large pictures. the lady and the 2 on each side of her. those are very cool.


Oohhh...those...haha  I always am embarrassed because my pics on the threads come out so big..so I naturally thought you were teasing me about it. hahaha

Thanks...


----------



## frogkid11

Stacy - your attention to the details is truly what makes your display worthy of being something you would see on a visit to Disney or some other place that achieves a "museum-like" quality. FANTASTIC work -you should be very proud. I would love to go on a shopping spree in this potion shoppe any time.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Brought my nice camera over tonight and had some fun in our cemetery.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Just a preview of things to come.


----------



## Kelloween

Haunted Nana said:


> The best Witch Potion Shop I have ever seen. Love it it is definitely KILLER


I absolutely agree!!


----------



## Bethany

Just went through ALL 17 Pages! I am in AWE!! Fabulous jobs everyone!!
Thanks for posting pics, since I cannot decorate this year, I am enjoying all of your pics!!


----------



## mamadada

Ghouliette i love the hands thru the shutters. so simple but huge impact


----------



## Paint It Black

The Midnight Carnival:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

And i am still adding to it so more pictures to come latter 













.


































Baby found the boy's, bouncy eye-balls


----------



## radu

moonwitchkitty said:


> Love the way you corpsed guys Radu.. is that Latex?


A little latex, a few nylon stockings, gobs of carpet glue & several days of drying time....


----------



## Killamira

Wow guys everything is amazing!


----------



## Creep Master

from the house of creeps


----------



## E_Eisenheim

Everyone's stuff looks great! Haven't even started putting our haunt up yet, still waiting on some last minute online prop building purchases to arrive, but it should all come together pretty quickly once that stuff shows up. I've been working on stuff in the mean time, getting it ready to go out as soon as the finishing touches get here. The wife and I are actually entered in a community decorating contest. Can't wait, only two more weeks!!


----------



## Paint It Black

More of The Midnight Carnival:









Clarence was made for me by Kelloween for the Secret Reaper exchange this year!

















the clown dressing room


----------



## Halloweenie1

Pumpkinprincess said:


> My progress so far. Our theme is Frozen with Fear! We finished the front yard display. The mine entrance and haunt walls go up on Friday. Then it's all inside haunt work. Our theme involves an old miners camp that was attacked by the supernatural protectors of the Forbidden mountain with our version of a giant yeti.


OoH! this is really neat! Great job! I can't wait to see the yeti.


----------



## Halloweenie1

osenator said:


> View attachment 178650
> 
> 
> View attachment 178651
> 
> 
> View attachment 178653
> 
> View attachment 178656


Awesome Haunt! Your pics look great.


----------



## Halloweenie1

weeping angel said:


> My Spooky Town


WoW! Amazing...love it! Great job on this.


----------



## Immortalia

OMG! Clarence is FR-EEEEEAKY!!!!! His eyes are what makes him so flippin scary! I love it, well done Kelloween!



Paint It Black said:


> More of The Midnight Carnival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence was made for me by Kelloween for the Secret Reaper exchange this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clown dressing room


----------



## disembodiedvoice

StacyN, I love love love all your decorations. I just saw the pics of your entryway and its just as great as the witches shoppe. How do you get the look of dust? do you put powder on things? Do you mind sharing some of your tips?


----------



## sharir

Love your Spooky Village!! You have done a spooktacular (sorry about that) job.!!


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

Paint It Black said:


> More of The Midnight Carnival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clarence was made for me by Kelloween for the Secret Reaper exchange this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the clown dressing room



Clowns scare me more the I can say. O_O


----------



## StacyN

disembodiedvoice said:


> StacyN, I love love love all your decorations. I just saw the pics of your entryway and its just as great as the witches shoppe. How do you get the look of dust? do you put powder on things? Do you mind sharing some of your tips?


Thank-you! I use Fuller's Earth to "dust" my stuff.  It is what they use in the Haunted Mansion and in the movies for dust. You can buy it online. You may be able to find it locally where you live, but when I tried... people looked at me like I had two heads. haha
To apply, I use a couple of different methods but I find a soft ,clean paintbrush and a bit of cheese cloth are what I use the most.


----------



## Gwen_Grimm

*sigh* Such wonderful hunts everyone has going this year! I'm afraid the Halloween spirit hasn't hit me yet, I've only got one decoration up so far.  Not that I haven't wanted to, but due to an unexpected funeral, sick animals, and health problems I've been beat down to a pulp (Ooooh, and a wedding next week! All I need is for one of my friends to have a baby and I'll have this month covered for the circle of life thing). I will just have to get out what meager decorations I have and try again next year. In the mean time I will drool over most of these lovely hunts (Sorry, I'm still going to run form the clown ones!) .


----------



## Bethany

Love seeing everyone's pictures!!


----------



## Guest

A friend had a Halloween party and asked if I would set up over at her house.When I saw this pic I noticed orbs looking at my work !!


----------



## Guest

This is what I started withback in '95.Still have the blowmold but the cluster of Jack's became a snack for the squirrels.


----------



## osenator

Everyone is doing a great job! 

Right now, the weather for me, is going to be rain and cold until next week... CRAP!


----------



## ccj

PIB - I LOVE the clown car on the roof! So clever!


----------



## JLWII2000

A new neighbor moved in a few months ago. He saw my graveyard start to go up and said I had a nice display. I responded "This is only just begun!" 

This is just a few tombstones getting moved into place.


----------



## ptbounce

Way behind. Stepping into high gear tomorrow. Got 24 stones going up. Maybe putting half up, finish up later. Gonna start some lighting also.


----------



## ptbounce

Creep Master said:


> from the house of creeps


What will this look like when finished? Will it be painted??


----------



## Tumblindice

Just getting started, will post more after this weekend.


----------



## Bethany

ptbounce said:


> Way behind. Stepping into high gear tomorrow. Got 24 stones going up. Maybe putting half up, finish up later. Gonna start some lighting also.
> View attachment 179397
> View attachment 179398


Seriously love your fence PT!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love that fence !!

I have more stones that I need to finish painting.


----------



## groundskeeper

Just starting to figure out my setup, but here are a few pictures so far.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great lighting effects, groundskeeper. Love everything you have done.


----------



## Creep Master

*Finished Spider Skull Creep*

This was such an easy prop to make it was an old umbrela frame two cans of spray foam a plasic skull and two tree branches and some paint its designed to be well lite or just baerly I sprayed some white paint on it to show up in black lite but really it could be painted anyway you like


----------



## Creep Master

I just posted the finished pic on this blog


----------



## sharir

All I can say Is WOW!! Great job!


----------



## harvestmoon

moonwitchkitty said:


> Baby found the boy's, bouncy eye-balls
> View attachment 179090


LOL that picture instantly reminded me of Judge Doom (crazy eyes lol):


----------



## Spookerstar

StacyN said:


> This is such a great thread! I love seeing all the Halloween fabulousness created by all the members here! I love that we have everything from blow molds to corpses!
> 
> I haven't gotten pictures of my outside yet ( minimal as it is)...but here are a few of my Witch's Potion Shoppe for this year...
> 
> 
> View attachment 178654
> 
> 
> View attachment 178659
> 
> 
> View attachment 178657
> 
> 
> View attachment 178658
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 178665
> 
> 
> View attachment 178662
> 
> 
> View attachment 178663


Now that is amazing! How can you stand to take it down! That looks like it could be a movie set - Incredible job!!!


----------



## Palladino

Put out Ring Master this morning. I know he's going to need more support but I'll see how well he holds up first. 

He's missing something.....a whip? I tried posing his arms out but they wouldn't stay. Maybe I'll work on that. Suggestions welcome!


----------



## scarybella

I know how you feel we are unfortunately having to take another year off from our display this year.I do feel upset about this again but checking out everyones displays on here gets me through.October lol and we all know how quick the year seems to go.it will be this time next before we know it.fingers crossed for next year for you


----------



## scarybella

Some great displays already.great work guys.ri hope the weather stays fine for you all.it's very wet and windy in the UK at the minute. ;-)


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Have not grabbed good night pics but here it is without the little extras in the yard.


----------



## scarybella

Love your cemetery and stones


----------



## Mrs. Barnabas Collins

That clown in the box is just awesome. Love it. Nice work


----------



## ptbounce

Did some work tonight. Will take better pics tomorrow


----------



## StanFam3

groundskeeper said:


> Just starting to figure out my setup, but here are a few pictures so far.



GROUNDSKEEPER - Congrats on having PUMPKINROT feature you on his blog!!!! The last pic of your's is fantastic. So atmospheric! Love it!


----------



## StanFam3

groundskeeper said:


> Just starting to figure out my setup, but here are a few pictures so far.



GROUNDSKEEPER - Congrats on having PUMPKINROT feature you on his blog!!!! The last pic of your's is fantastic. So atmospheric! Love it!


----------



## Immortalia

Little Blue BMW, Good move putting your reaper where the kids can't hurt him this year!!!!!!! 

Everyone's haunts look fantastic! I've been sick, my hubby has been sick....so, yeah, we're WAY behind! LOL Hoping to get the lawn mowed and some stuff set up this weekend.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Some awesome pictures, ya'll got some real talent!! "D


----------



## Rob_Raz

Palladino said:


> Put out Ring Master this morning. I know he's going to need more support but I'll see how well he holds up first.
> 
> He's missing something.....a whip? I tried posing his arms out but they wouldn't stay. Maybe I'll work on that. Suggestions welcome!


To be honest....I think he looks really good just like that. Looks rather menacing in his IDGAF pose.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, way to go everyone. this is all amazing


----------



## Creep Master

out side decor is up and running today


----------



## Palladino

I put Wolf Boy outside yesterday. I also built Concession Clown but he needs shoes. Hopefully, I'll find some today and get him out with his friends. Then I have to make a concession box but that doesn't have to hold up his installation. That's it for the life size props in the front yard. The rest is ambiance. Although maybe I need some kind of fencing? Oh, and the signage for the side shows etc. I'll use the fog machine in the front yard and the fire pit in the back.


----------



## Palladino

Rob_Raz said:


> To be honest....I think he looks really good just like that. Looks rather menacing in his IDGAF pose.


Thanks!! I don't know if people will know he is the ring master but if he's creepy enough....who cares?


----------



## Spookerstar

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Have not grabbed good night pics but here it is without the little extras in the yard.


WOW I wish I lived in your neighborhood!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow your yard is wonderful! Looks like Halloween lives here.


----------



## Ghouliet

I know Lil Ghouliette posted some pictures of our cemetery in another thread but I took some daylight pictures I thought I would post here.


----------



## hippieman556

everyone's stuff looks great. i should have pictures of my stuff up soon.


----------



## sookie

Ghouliet is that Venetian Victoria in your haunt? From Grandin Road, what do you think of the figure?


----------



## JLWII2000

Just getting the graveyard portion setup, this is just 25% of the entire haunt, but I wanted to get a good idea of how I wanted it this year. The fountain will be running on Halloween night. That airblown in the background completely buzz kills the spooky mood. I'm about to move it to the other side of the driveway for Halloween night. I would get rid of it, but everyone laughs because it's funny.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Some night photos of the haunt! Garage walkthrough almost complete! Just need to crank up the foggers and we are ready!


----------



## Ghouliet

sookie said:


> Ghouliet is that Venetian Victoria in your haunt? From Grandin Road, what do you think of the figure?


Yep, it is. I like the way she looks lit up. I usually focus a blue spot on her. I think it makes her look ghostly. This year I also placed a UV/black light under her clothing. I am not impressed with her body, it is basically just a pole with poseable arms. I use a white crinoline under her dress to add a bit of poof to her outfit, without it when the wind blows you can see the pole stand. I do not use her with her eyes lit up, I do not like the look of lit eyes on props. I have been using her now for three years and she is holding up well.


----------



## hallorenescene

everyones scenes/props, ideas are amazing


----------



## disembodiedvoice

JLWII2000 said:


> Just getting the graveyard portion setup, this is just 25% of the entire haunt, but I wanted to get a good idea of how I wanted it this year. The fountain will be running on Halloween night. That airblown in the background completely buzz kills the spooky mood. I'm about to move it to the other side of the driveway for Halloween night. I would get rid of it, but everyone laughs because it's funny.
> View attachment 180290
> 
> View attachment 180292
> 
> View attachment 180293



Where did you get that tombstone with the light up praying nun? I like her a lot


----------



## talkingcatblues

Palladino said:


> Put out Ring Master this morning. I know he's going to need more support but I'll see how well he holds up first.
> 
> He's missing something.....a whip? I tried posing his arms out but they wouldn't stay. Maybe I'll work on that. Suggestions welcome!


He looks like he's ticked off at something. Circus dog, holding his whip just out of reach?


----------



## JLWII2000

disembodiedvoice said:


> Where did you get that tombstone with the light up praying nun? I like her a lot


I do too! I picked her up in my local spirit store the weekend they had 30% off:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/prod...?w=tombstone&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:tombstone

Here is a video I made of it:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55_apHLvM5U


----------



## iggyman72

This is my first post and thanks to this forum...............the first year going overboard on the decorations. There will be a projection on the front window and I just had to have a monster in the box. Should be a fun night. I would like to thank everyone on the site for the inspirations and letting me borrow a bunch of ideas (especially Dave Lowe). 

Lovely Day...


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goodness iggy, I love your clothes line. i'm going to borrow that. and i'm going to post....free apples on my sign. way cool.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed

Ravens Claw Cemetery is taking shape.


----------



## Deals Home Haunt

Here is what I have been up to

Night time 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIWytRgMOXw

Day time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMpFDyTNkUc


----------



## Halloween Havoc

I love your black light effect? What are you using?


Spookerstar said:


> WOW I wish I lived in your neighborhood!!


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

This is my first year as a homeowner, 3rd year putting up a display.The front yard is MUCH bigger than the last 2 years, so it is looking pretty empty this year. Hoping to start prop building over the next year to really up the "wow" factor! We still need to unscrew the flood lights on the side of the house and will add the fog machine on Halloween.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

I haven't worked on the outside at all because of the crappy weather, but the inside is looking good, I think!


----------



## Palladino

I put the Concession Clown out today but he still needs a lot of tweaking. I shouldn't have put him out until I was 100% satisfied but I needed to see him out and up to assess what's not working. He's my least favourite of my life size props this year. But there's still....ten days...until Halloween!

The wheel barrel in front of him will be signed and filled with disgusting midway treats. Hopefully kids won't try and take it. The scythe in the clown's hand is supposed to discourage them. It's also how he lost his feet.

Now, on to the Bridal Chamber.


----------



## Ellie13

Wow that must take a long time to do and undo...


----------



## Ellie13

Spookerstar said:


> Now that is amazing! How can you stand to take it down! That looks like it could be a movie set - Incredible job!!!


I agree! great job!


----------



## technical

Here's a link to a video of our house from 2011 (we missed 2012 because of a power outage).

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1433406543551472


----------



## wednesdayaddams

That is a truly stunning yard. thanks for posting! 



technical said:


> Here's a link to a video of our house from 2011 (we missed 2012 because of a power outage).
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1433406543551472


----------



## Deadview

Finally a nice night but covered back up today, more rain on the way.


----------



## ptbounce

Some more day shots of my yard


----------



## kevin242

Here's one I took today:










Boo!


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, some simply amazing set ups. this thread is fun


----------



## Spook Show

Not really a haunt since its our downstairs bathroom that we remodeled about a year ago.


----------



## osenator

Our new added scene!

The Barbecue!


----------



## osenator

And we added our inflatables!


----------



## cmerli

Here are a few images from the 2013 Haunt with just the lights and the props.

I said no killing before October 31. Never mind I thought you said this was a picture of a murder of a crow.







Welcome to the Haunt. (Love the new LEDs.)







We have a man..........errrrr........resident going over the fence.


----------



## matrixmom

That clown looks menacing palladino. Yikes.


----------



## mikepd201

0000000000


----------



## hallorenescene

holy goodness, so many ideas, so many diverse creations. I need to get some pictures posted


----------



## technical

cmerli said:


> Here are a few images from the 2013 Haunt with just the lights and the props.
> 
> I said no killing before October 31. Never mind I thought you said this was a picture of a murder of a crow.
> View attachment 180713
> 
> Welcome to the Haunt. (Love the new LEDs.)
> View attachment 180711
> 
> We have a man..........errrrr........resident going over the fence.
> View attachment 180712


I love those tombstones. Did you make them?


----------



## Halloweenie1

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Have not grabbed good night pics but here it is without the little extras in the yard.


Wow...great yard haunt. Love the lighting...the ghost ....and the Halloween Pumpkin Tree is neat. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Halloweenie1

mikepd201 said:


> Just a little preview of some of the props. Quite a bit more will be out come Halloween.


Super job! ..very scary yard haunt. Great job on your lighting & your pics.


----------



## Halloweenie1

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Ravens Claw Cemetery is taking shape.


Awesome! Love this...Great job on your props.

I know it sounds weird... I like the leaves. 
(Where I live there is no changing of seasons- so no Fall)


----------



## Halloweenie1

iggyman72 said:


> This is my first post and thanks to this forum...............the first year going overboard on the decorations. There will be a projection on the front window and I just had to have a monster in the box. Should be a fun night. I would like to thank everyone on the site for the inspirations and letting me borrow a bunch of ideas (especially Dave Lowe).
> 
> Lovely Day...
> 
> View attachment 180399
> 
> View attachment 180401
> 
> View attachment 180407
> 
> View attachment 180405
> 
> View attachment 180406
> 
> View attachment 180403
> 
> View attachment 180404


Really nice job! I love the witch's clothes line. Clever!


----------



## Ellie13

Iggyman 72. I have borrowed Dave Lowe as well (c: He is very clever.


----------



## Halloweenie1

JLWII2000 said:


> Just getting the graveyard portion setup, this is just 25% of the entire haunt, but I wanted to get a good idea of how I wanted it this year. The fountain will be running on Halloween night. That airblown in the background completely buzz kills the spooky mood. I'm about to move it to the other side of the driveway for Halloween night. I would get rid of it, but everyone laughs because it's funny.
> View attachment 180290
> 
> View attachment 180292
> 
> View attachment 180293


I like...great job on your tombstones & that foutain looks neat!


----------



## Halloweenie1

groundskeeper said:


> Just starting to figure out my setup, but here are a few pictures so far.


Woah!  Really great work..... Awesome lighting job! And your pics are fab. Good job.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Oh what I would do to get an ADDAMS family grave marker. if I only lived closer to Illinois!  lol.

Great post!



cmerli said:


> Here are a few images from the 2013 Haunt with just the lights and the props.
> 
> I said no killing before October 31. Never mind I thought you said this was a picture of a murder of a crow.
> View attachment 180713
> 
> Welcome to the Haunt. (Love the new LEDs.)
> View attachment 180711
> 
> We have a man..........errrrr........resident going over the fence.
> View attachment 180712


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Here's one quick shot of my set-up more after Halloween...


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

kevin242 said:


> Here's one I took today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo!


I love it! That is awesome!


----------



## kevin242

here are a few more:


----------



## Lil Spook

finishing touches being added but we are nearly there - we add lights - foggers - and tiki torches at night. I will get some photos.






































love me some zombie flamingo.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

cmerli said:


> Here are a few images from the 2013 Haunt with just the lights and the props.
> 
> I said no killing before October 31. Never mind I thought you said this was a picture of a murder of a crow.
> View attachment 180713


I love that the walking dead is so cool. i have mostly fictional characters on my stones too


----------



## jdubbya

Posted this in another thread but here is our cemetery set-up. Did a light test tonight using the new led spots. I'm happy with it!


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

Everyone's yards are looking great!























































I'm still not done even done yet! I'm waiting for the crazy wind we've had this week to die down so that I can add in more moss and foilage to the graveyard and get the cornstalks up on the other side of the yard. I'll also be adding my facade to the farm side this weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

kevin, nice haunt. I think you need a Halloween flag. but you got a fabulous haunt.
graveyard, we have the same tastes. I have helsa, serena, and the stone man. oh, you lucky duck....you have the lady in black as well. I love your haunt, and yes, the lighting is superb.
wow everyone, keep the pictures coming. everyones are awesome. i'm loving them all


----------



## RedSonja

WOW!! I'm too embarrassed to post my haunt here! Mine looks like child's play compared to ya'lls!


----------



## cmerli

wednesdayaddams said:


> Oh what I would do to get an ADDAMS family grave marker. if I only lived closer to Illinois!  lol.
> 
> Great post!


No reason we could not work something out using UPS or the postal service.


----------



## Bethany

I'm gonna have to step up my yard lighting & decorations in 2014!
These all look Spooktacular


----------



## quoggzilla

*We have a lot inside, been a busy year.*

This is my first time posting photos of our place. We go all out both inside and out, hope we are up to par with everyone else here.


----------



## quoggzilla

*Here is the rest.*

Photos continued.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Graveyard caretaker, where did you get all those severed heads? those look really good, better than any of the head I've seen in stores near me ( which are few and far between) I need a couple this year but looks like I'm out of luck since we're down to the wire. Love your grave yard as well with all the spooky folks in the blue lighting.


----------



## GhostTown

quoggzilla said:


> This is my first time posting photos of our place. We go all out both inside and out, hope we are up to par with everyone else here.


*Extremely impressive.*


----------



## Jackielantern

Whoa quoggzilla that is awesome! Your stairway garland is fantastic and you have some excellent pieces! And people think I go all out. lol Mine looks like child's play next to yours. How long does it take you?


----------



## Ellie13

Par? It looks fantastic. I ran out of energy/time this year. )c:


----------



## quoggzilla

We start the first week of September. I will post our outside as well when I get a second, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Paint It Black

quoggzilla, Your interior decorating is beautifully done. Lots of layers of things to see. I also like your mad lab. What room is that usually? dining room or something else?


----------



## quoggzilla

That is our home office.


----------



## Bethany

quoggzilla said:


> We start the first week of September. I will post our outside as well when I get a second, thanks for the kind words.


Your decorations are beautiful! 

Love seeing everyons decorations!!


----------



## Count Chocula

Bad pic, but you can see the candles and glow from the ground breaker coffins









Quick timed exposure 

More pics in my album


----------



## Ragged Grin

quoggzilla said:


> This is my first time posting photos of our place. We go all out both inside and out, hope we are up to par with everyone else here.



I believe you are safe...
That's an astonishingly cool interior, very, very nice.


----------



## quoggzilla

Thanks we put a lot of thought into it and a lot of fun. Halloween is a great time of year for us.


----------



## hallorenescene

quog, I love your bannister as well. awesome deco.


----------



## ptbounce

I'm about done with the yard regarding 'stones and whatnot. I spanish mossed a crap load and it looks INCREDIBLE. I have seven trees that were imported from other neighborhoods/woods.


----------



## TheGraveyardCareTaker

hallorenescene said:


> graveyard, we have the same tastes. I have helsa, serena, and the stone man. oh, you lucky duck....you have the lady in black as well. I love your haunt, and yes, the lighting is superb.


Thank you! I did go and also grab the Lady in Black instead of waiting for after season sales like I did with the rest of my GR stuff. She was way too cool to pass up and doesnt disappoint! Still working on my lighting as the blue leaks into my neighbors house and I want to be as considerate as possible.



disembodiedvoice said:


> Graveyard caretaker, where did you get all those severed heads? those look really good, better than any of the head I've seen in stores near me ( which are few and far between) I need a couple this year but looks like I'm out of luck since we're down to the wire. Love your grave yard as well with all the spooky folks in the blue lighting.


Thank you! The severed heads along with the other two props on that side of the yard are all from Creepy Collection (http://creepycollection.com/). They do incredible work, and for just $10 or so more than the heads at Party City or Spirit, they are well worth it! They are filled with Great Stuff foam, so you can just stick them right onto stakes like I did.


----------



## Kelloween

quoggzilla said:


> Thanks we put a lot of thought into it and a lot of fun. Halloween is a great time of year for us.


Most Awesome!! I love it all!


----------



## Zombastic

I finally put my spider out tonight. I'm not entirely happy with the supporting stakes being painted black. I think I'll paint them green.


----------



## Spider Rider

Hey Zombastic, maybe hide the supports with webbing.


----------



## doto

Spider Rider...love your stuff...always look forward to seeing your images.


----------



## hallorenescene

zombastic, that is an awesome spider. spiderrider has a good web idea there. webbing would add to your scene. 
spider rider, as always, your haunt rocks


----------



## texmaster

Did a test on the train instead. Successful!


----------



## weeping angel

LittleBlueBMW, did you make the ghost in your graveyard? How?? It's so hauntingly beautiful. And I love the carved jack-o-lantern light garlands around your trees. And the lights! What do you use?


----------



## crowsnest

This our display, we have been decorating since 2005, notice my beloved had some major issues, this is her 3rd year and well shes just falls apart every year, it adds to it but she will eventually not be with me in a few years.


----------



## mikepd201

00000000000


----------



## Tumblindice

*Mine not done yet.*


----------



## Haunted Nana

Tumblindice said:


> View attachment 181872
> 
> 
> View attachment 181873
> 
> 
> View attachment 181874
> 
> 
> View attachment 181875
> 
> 
> View attachment 181876
> 
> 
> View attachment 181878
> 
> 
> View attachment 181880
> 
> 
> View attachment 181882
> 
> 
> View attachment 181884
> 
> 
> View attachment 181885
> 
> 
> View attachment 181887
> 
> 
> View attachment 181889
> 
> 
> View attachment 181890
> 
> 
> View attachment 181891
> 
> 
> View attachment 181892


I love your lighting.


----------



## cmerli

Here are a few pictures from the haunt. I have a short video once I can figure out how to upload it.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got out the tripod to try and get some night shots tonight. The Midnight Carnival (at about 8 p.m., LOL).


----------



## Palladino

I finally worked on the levitating Murdered Bride today. Her bridal bed and chamber need work and you can see stuff in the room that has to be cleaned up...but what do you think? Besides the fact that I need to wash the window! Ha! Ha! Does she look like she's levitating? Should she be higher? You can't tell in the picture that it's in black light. There also needs to be a lot more blood. And I didn't get the murder weapon in the shot. She's a work in progress - this is just the first draft.

I'll also have to figure out how to take a better shot. But it does look a lot better 'in person'.


----------



## hallorenescene

mike, for only being 17 years old, you have some seriously cool props. very nice set up. 
wow! everyone, wonderful jobs. tumbledice, amazing haunt. and you say your not done yet. impressed.
paint it black, your carnival is very cool.
palladino, I think it looks levitating. it's awesome


----------



## Palladino

hallorenescene said:


> mike, for only being 17 years old, you have some seriously cool props. very nice set up.
> wow! everyone, wonderful jobs. tumbledice, amazing haunt. and you say your not done yet. impressed.
> paint it black, your carnival is very cool.
> palladino, I think it looks levitating. it's awesome


Thanks! I came so close to just giving up on it but I couldn't think of anything else to do in that space. LOL. So I persevered.


----------



## Hoopah1972

Heres my first walkthrough, only a 1 car garage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_lw6eam4mA0


----------



## Deadview

I think we're ready...






my friend down the street is going to try and shoot a nighttime video.


----------



## Killed by Death

Part of my witch display. No smoke machine or light in the cauldron yet.









A still of my singing pumpkins in the cemetery.









Video testing the singing pumpkins.


----------



## osenator

we added more stuff tonight..


----------



## osenator

will repost


----------



## osenator

still a lot more to come!


----------



## Haunted Nana

osenator said:


> View attachment 182190
> 
> 
> View attachment 182191
> 
> 
> still a lot more to come!


your links aren't working


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

I'm almost set up for Halloween...Still working on electrical stuff.


----------



## mariem

Holy smokes! You don't mess around when it comes to tombstones. Great job.


----------



## Lilith's Demon

I have learned a new meaning of the word jealous. I haven't even finished going through the entire thread and I have seen so much awesomeness! Fantastic work!

... I think my brains are leaking out...


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you don't have enough yard for all your stuff, i'm sure. nice looking display as always.
deadview, looks good. but what i'm really loving is all your space. wow do you have the room. nice looking place too. and those columns are awesome. very nice job
hoopah, that is a nice haunt. you did an awesome job
killed, looks good. your lighting is fabulous


----------



## rubensdesk

First try at posting pics.


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator

Sadly, because of the weather, we were freezing today, we barely did anything today. We bought the wood and tarps for the maze.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

rubensdesk said:


> First try at posting pics.


Very nice haunt


----------



## moonwitchkitty

As soon as I find my Camera I will post pictures of our Halloween camping trip that we just got back from


----------



## jtmonsman

Reubendesk, cool! How, pray tell, did you make that archway? It's on my "to do" list for next year, and I could use a head start!


----------



## mystic manor

We just participated in a local "trunk r treat" I've never done the pirate theme before. It sure was fun.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

OMG!!!! I'm so nervous about setting up my haunt on Wednesday. I'm flying out to LAX from OAK to decorate my parents house as always. I wish I could set up earlier like all of you, but I could only be away from work and home for so long... Your guy's haunts look AMAZING. I'm all geared up for Halloween this year!


----------



## diggerc

I call it The River Crest Manor.
I'll upload the actual Pictures soon. 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741831.594976227226906&type=1&l=f4801ab539


----------



## Nypdwife

Ive tried to post pictures and they dont go through True I have a dial up connection but even waiting they dont work Can someone give me a quick walk through on adding pictures ~ Pat


----------



## hippieman556

I will have pics up this weekend


----------



## Nypdwife

Lets try this again ~ Pat


----------



## Nypdwife

I can see the copy and post isnt going to work.. I have to get up in the morning so Ill try again with a album tomorrow SHEESH LOL Pat


----------



## ptbounce

Some nighttime pics of my yard


----------



## rubensdesk

It was fairly easy, the letters are cut out from 1/4" hardboard (pegboard with no holes) with a small block of wood glued to the bottom part of the letter.
The arch is 3/4" PVC into 45 degree joints, the letters are screwed from the bottom with screws into the small blocks of wood (drill pilot holes in small
blocks of wood it helps reduce splitting).


----------



## rubensdesk

jtmonsman said:


> Reubendesk, cool! How, pray tell, did you make that archway? It's on my "to do" list for next year, and I could use a head start!


Sorry forgot to tag response.

It was fairly easy, the letters are cut out from 1/4" hardboard (pegboard with no holes) with a small block of wood glued to the bottom part of the letter.
The arch is 3/4" PVC into 45 degree joints, the letters are screwed from the bottom with screws into the small blocks of wood (drill pilot holes in small
blocks of wood it helps reduce splitting).


----------



## rubensdesk

More haunt pictures, during the day this time.


----------



## diggerc

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/diggerc/slideshow/A Halloween 2013


----------



## booswife02

My newest creation. Monster in a box. Saw one like this on Pinterest and I had to have one


----------



## darthrott

Just started setting up my display yesterday, then came the rain. Have a lot more to put out today, but not sure If I am gonna bother with the forecast, more rain over the next 2 days


----------



## talkingcatblues

rubensdesk said:


> More haunt pictures, during the day this time.


Rubensdesk, I love your spiky plant tubes! So cool looking!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Since we (miraculously) managed to set up before the day of this year - some pics:


----------



## talkingcatblues

Now we just have to hand out what little candy we didn't eat yet...


----------



## ptbounce

Walgreens used to have hanging stuff like him. This years stuff was way small


----------



## Lumpy

Looks like it is going to be a washout but I put some stuff out anyways. Will add some smaller props tomorrow as well as battary strobes. I will also have a zombie projection running in the front window. Wish the pics were better.

This is my pop up skelly









Signpost









Demon









Reaper


----------



## osenator

Spider Tunnel, almost done!


----------



## osenator




----------



## Rumsfield

More less just a few teasers as the pumpkins wont be put out until tomorrow (freezing temps here at night) My first corpse made from a Target "lets not stay posed" skeleton. I want to see that head try spinning around now 



And I took this one tonight while messing with the lighting.



See anything you recognize ?


----------



## Bethany

ptbounce said:


> View attachment 183441
> 
> 
> Walgreens used to have hanging stuff like him. This years stuff was way small


Family Dollar had them here in FL for $5. 

talkingcatblues when the ToT's are done at your house they'll never go to the Dentist!!


----------



## jdubbya

A front yard pic of Eerie Manor. Set it all up tonight to test lights, etc.. Weather is very sketchy with predicted rain and wind. Glad to have gotten some nice pics. Will post them all and maybe some video after the dust settles, or the rain dries up, whatever the case may be.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Looks awesome JDubbya


----------



## Kelloween

yes it does JDubbya...love it!


----------



## Ragged Grin

I smell a Ghost...



town.


----------



## Rustie

Pictures coming tomorrow, but here is a video of my yard in action. Really happy with how the talking, poker playing skeletons turned out.

http://youtu.be/r0E7OqgXS68


----------



## skid_68




----------



## Rumsfield

Here are some from last night





I was dressed as a warlock and would stand posed between the witch and flaming skull. When the kids entered the house I would slip into the back yard and listen to them "Oh my gawd - where did that thing go" ? when they exited 



Once again I just removed the front door - we have a secondary. I really am not into the "twinkle lights" for Halloween , but I felt I needed some extra lighting by the steps .


----------



## Palladino

Rumsfield said:


> Here are some from last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was dressed as a warlock and would stand posed between the witch and flaming skull. When the kids entered the house I would slip into the back yard and listen to them "Oh my gawd - where did that thing go" ? when they exited
> 
> 
> 
> Once again I just removed the front door - we have a secondary. I really am not into the "twinkle lights" for Halloween , but I felt I needed some extra lighting by the steps .


Love it, love it, LOVE it! Moody, spooky and very professional.


----------



## texmaster




----------



## JLWII2000

This year was great except for the wind being a bit of a fog buzzkill. Next year I may be moving to a different home so the haunt will be totally different.


----------



## Palladino

We had a great time last night! There were nine of us haunters plus Connor, my dog. He is so exhausted he didn't even want a walk this morning! In fact it is after 11:00 in the morning and he's still sleeping. LOL. He had an absolute ball and all people loved him. Even a few of his canine friends stopped by. 

Hope everyone else had fun. Looking forward to seeing pics. Here are some shots of our haunt.


----------



## JLWII2000

Here are a few more...
View attachment 183967

View attachment 183968

View attachment 183969

View attachment 183970


----------



## hauntedgraveyard

I still have to sort out my photos, but here is one of my Pit of Hell


----------



## Palladino

...and some more


----------



## Terror Tom

Here are some shots of mine. Trick or treating go pushed back until tonight so I'll get some night shots later.


----------



## RedSonja

Wow!! Everyone's haunts look so great!! It's something for me to aspire to!

Here's our Haunted Estacado Manor. We had a great time last night and the kiddos loved it too!!


----------



## Ragged Grin

some random images


----------



## Skaven




----------



## Rumsfield

Skaven & Ferryman's Wake - The B&W pictures are over the top ! So cool , it really makes your Haunt pop.

RedSonja - Your lighting is to die for, are you using LED Spots ?


----------



## Figtreejohn




----------



## OHS

Good job guys!!!...Everybody has a peculiarity, a charm!...
These are my pictures of my yard. I titled "Old Burial Hill". Hope you like it  Greetings from Spain


----------



## Rumsfield

OHS - Very Impressive , your cemetery really grabs my attention with the landscaping .To my imagination it looks like it be something you would find in a swampy / marshy area. Your house rocks - have you ever thought about using lights to cast shadows on it to make it look old and run down (think stone castle) ?


----------



## Paxley

Paxley's Haunted Castle 2013


----------



## Diaval

Well, I know it says post pictures, but I can do better. Here is a link to what I did for this Halloween:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...r-singing-pumpkins-spydro-jumping-spider.html

I have pictures, videos, and a nice long winded explanation of how my night went.

Enjoy!!!

Geo


----------



## OHS

Rumsfield said:


> OHS - Very Impressive , your cemetery really grabs my attention with the landscaping .To my imagination it looks like it be something you would find in a swampy / marshy area. Your house rocks - have you ever thought about using lights to cast shadows on it to make it look old and run down (think stone castle) ?


Thank u Rumsfield  Glad you like it. Yeah, that's the style I wanted to get, some burial ground lost in a forest, in a swamp...About the think you say to cast shadows, Yeah! I'll think about it  , I made too many things for this year, and I had no time to more ideas hehehe, but NOTE IT! for the next year! 

I'm makin a video of my haunting. When I fnish I'll upload


----------



## Ellie13

Awesome set up! Did you do the pumpkin heads yourself?


----------



## Deadna

This is all I was able to load so far but it's my favorite cause I love the show 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-halloween-2013.html


----------



## skullnbones

deadna said:


> this is all i was able to load so far but it's my favorite cause i love the show
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-halloween-2013.html


love SOA!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts

Here's mine!
The first two are before complete setup and before the wind/snow storm made us take everything down.



Halloween night!


----------



## killerhaunts

More!

Front view of yard

Pumpkins!

Daytime walkthrough Nov 1st:


This year I helped out my neighbor. I gave her my store-bought tombstones and helped her with her skeletons.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

That was very nice of you Killed haunts!


----------



## MRCHEDDAR

Photo album link for Our Halloween Campout.... http://s405.photobucket.com/user/ATOYFOOL/library/HALLOWEEN CAMPOUT 2013?sort=4&page=1


----------



## DavyKnoles

*Rose's Awesome Haunted Graveyard*

Here's some first photos of our haunt, _Rose's Haunted Graveyard._ We had an *awesome* time! And I'll have some thrilling video of the action as soon as I can sit down and edit. In the meantime, take a look!


----------



## mikepd201

Deleting this post


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great Haunts!!


----------



## pacman

Not a big yard i know but i try to fill it so its interesting , my first year with colored lights , i was very pleased with the results and with 282 kids up on last year i cannot be anything but hyped for next year , roll on halloween ....


----------



## Dave721

I did not have much in my yard but I am just starting out after a tough 7 years stretch. Here are the props I built for Halloween and everything took about a month. I am already thinking up new props for next year but here are the pics of the ones I made. The Haunted Pumpkin as from a pic on this forum so I give credit for the idea whoever it was.


----------



## IowaGuy

Had more things to put out but my focus was on stuff made This year. Also had planned on a vented fog system but we all know that depending on weather....fog is pretty much a 'hit or miss' idea. Unfortunately, fog would have worked this year....

Next year I plan to fully abuse the front porch. Enjoy!


----------



## Bethany

Love seeing everyones haunts!! Can't wait until I get to decorate next year.


----------



## OHS

Here's my video of my Haunting Yard 2013. Hope you like it


----------



## CatSkynr

2013 Display Click Here


----------



## tortured_serenity

I wish I could post pics but photo bucket and its snap bucket counterpart are giving me grief and I don't have the net at home currently due to me over extending our budget due to a trip to St. Louis to the darkness and spooky world.


----------



## Defenestrator

Thanks for sharing your stuff, everyone! It is pretty convenient to go to one thread and get a whole bunch of photos. 

Here are a few photos from our haunt....I don't want to use up any more storage space than is necessary, so any interested parties can see the rest here.


----------



## Jerry Fairchild

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Have not grabbed good night pics but here it is without the little extras in the yard.


Classic tombstone for The Movie Tombstone (Lester Moore)


----------



## osenator

Well, another Halloween in the ****ter, due to huge heavy rain, none stop for almost 24 hours! Wehad built an amazing huge 8 foot tall Maze in the backyard too, destroyed by Mother Nature... So depressing... we got only 200 kids, not even half what we usually get... The ground was submerged in the water at some places... we had the most rain in 2 months, all in one day... Halloween day, of course... sight... Almost thinking of quitting... anyway... here a few shots..


----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## osenator




----------



## Candee

Love everyone's pics. Lots of lucky and happy kids this Halloween.
















Youtube in case you wanna see more of my bad pics lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmRYmCkghJo&feature=share&list=UUljeYNjt21hUClVvQ0VJFFA


----------



## kakugori

Not a lot of good pictures, unfortunately, and mostly I got rained/winded out. But, still had a good time and a pretty good run of it.

*Have an imgur album.*


----------



## hallorenescene

just WOW! all the haunts are amazing

osenator, sorry about the rain. but 200 kids is nothing to scoff at. I live in a small town, and if I get 30, i'm ecstatic. but it is sad all the standing water and the maze down. hope things go better next year


----------



## Cloe

A few (? LOL) Halloween night photos. Poured all night Wednesday into late morning Thursday so everything we put out trying to get a head start was soaking wet. TOT count wasn't as high as I was hoping because of the rain so I thought I'd share some of these with you guys since you can appreciate all the hard work we put into this.Was truly thankful it tapered off to occasional drizzle till about 10:30 when the horrendous winds and more rain started kicking in.


----------



## Cloe

And my wet organ player!


----------



## mystic manor

Quite impressive everyone. A potpourri of scenery.


----------



## Lilith's Demon

OMG!!! Defenestrator, is that a real horse drawn hearse???


----------



## Defenestrator

Lilith's Demon said:


> OMG!!! Defenestrator, is that a real horse drawn hearse???
> 
> View attachment 185476



Well, I suppose that is how you would define 'real'. 

A horse could pull it, it does roll, the front axle turns, so in some ways I suppose it is. However, the front seat, and bed in the rear are all constructed of luan to minimize overall weight, so I'm not sure it is 'real' in all senses of the word.

However, it is a neat prop to have had the driveway....my neighbors only have Hondas.


----------



## pacman

Looks bloody brilliant ..... it looks like it came straight out of the E.F. BENSON ghost story THE BUS CONDUCTOR


----------



## Lilith's Demon

Well I freakin' love it! Kudos to you, mate!


----------



## Defenestrator

pacman said:


> Looks bloody brilliant ..... it looks like it came straight out of the E.F. BENSON ghost story THE BUS CONDUCTOR


Hmmm, I did periodically hear a quiet, repeating echo of "Room for one more inside, sir!" coming from that general area....


----------



## S.O.S.

I have not been able to decorate since 2010 so I really got to enjoy myself this year.


----------



## texmaster

JLWII2000 said:


> This year was great except for the wind being a bit of a fog buzzkill. Next year I may be moving to a different home so the haunt will be totally different.


----------



## mariem

Cloe love all your pics especially the Rolling Bones & WOZ. Your witches are awesome too. I love witches and pirates.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal

A few pics from the Witches of Wright Dead & Breakfast.


----------



## Gumpster09

Some Of My Favorite Pictures This Years Are Of The Lighting In The Cemetery And The Mausoleum At Desoto Asylum.

























More Picture And Videos In The Desoto Asylum 2013 Thread Here


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! more amazing haunts!


----------



## Si-cotik

been a while since I've been on here and I've missed out on a lot this year. I have to say I see a lot of really great haunts here...
Sadly I didn't do anything this year. Since we couldn't afford to keep the street light on, our street gets really dark at night so the trick or treaters won't come anymore  But what can ya do? Hope you all had a safe and fun Halloween


----------



## LT Scare

Here is the front of this year's haunt. Please follow the link below to our Photobucket album that has descriptions and explanations in the comments for most of the pics. We hope you enjoy the pics. Thank you.


----------



## hallorenescene

sorry to hear that si cotic. hope you get a big whopping one next year.
lt, that is an awesome haunt


----------



## LT Scare

Thanks Hallorenexcene - always good to hear from you. We bit off more than we could chew this year and didn't even get the witches' coven open.


----------



## Bob Saget

Had a great time scaring everyone with my trashcan trauma.. Could have had more totters, but next year should be better with Halloween being on Friday.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow bob, with the lighting, it looks so inviting.


----------



## Spider Rider

Some pics from Halloween night.


----------



## gsxjoe

Awesome work on here guys!


----------



## gsxjoe

I have no idea how to post pictures!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Love the pics grumpster


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Bob Saget said:


> Had a great time scaring everyone with my trashcan trauma.. Could have had more totters, but next year should be better with Halloween being on Friday.
> View attachment 185801
> 
> View attachment 185802
> 
> View attachment 185803
> 
> View attachment 185804
> 
> View attachment 185805
> 
> View attachment 185806
> 
> View attachment 185807
> 
> View attachment 185808
> 
> View attachment 185809


Quality stuff Bob ...Cool as h*all. !!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Definitely spookie Spider rider!


----------



## gsxjoe

Ok here's my attempt at a "carnevil" theme this year.


----------



## gsxjoe




----------



## pacman

Fantastic Haunts , and some masterclasses in lighting techniques and props , very very inspiring .


----------



## pacman

Awesome haunt gsxjoe , I LOVE YOUR TICKET BOX , the whole thing is awesome [ but my favorite is your ticket-master and box lol ] i would,nt even have the guts to buy an entry ticket ...


----------



## Dave721

Well done, I love the whole set up it is really creepy. I would not to go up to your house as a kid, my friends would have to dare me. I would have been afraid the clowns would have taken me away and made me one of them. Muhahahah......... NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

spider rider, with your props and lighting, it always seems like a magical land
jsxjoe, I love clowns. that is one fine haunt. I bet it was a big hit


----------



## hallorenescene

here are the 3 of us haunters


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## Paint It Black

Pretty spooky and scary this year, Hallo! Love the groupings in the rooms - vampires & bats, spiders & victims, witches & potions, masks & ghosts, and so much more to see. Lots of work for sure. Great theme this year!


----------



## hallorenescene




----------



## LT Scare

Cool pics hallorenescene. Looks like it was fun to do.


----------



## BeaconSamurai

Lousy picture, but it is all I have of the whole she bang.


----------



## RedSonja

Sorry I'm just now seeing this question! I use both flood lights for overall lighting and then use those cheap $1 LED reading lights w/ color gels over them to highlight the tombstones & props. Simple to use and super cheap. Not very sophisticated as far as lighting goes, but it works fairly well for me! 



Rumsfield said:


> Skaven & Ferryman's Wake - The B&W pictures are over the top ! So cool , it really makes your Haunt pop.
> 
> RedSonja - Your lighting is to die for, are you using LED Spots ?


----------



## RedSonja

gsxjoe, your Carnevil is soooo scary!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

beacon, darn it. I always love your haunt. I wish you had close ups. oh, well, this will do. it is a nice haunt.
pib, it was a fun haunt to do. we didn't have much of a turn out, but we still had fun. thanks everyone for your interest and kind words


----------



## mattguyver

A roller coaster fan page I follow is giving away an AtmosFEARfx Digital Decorating Starter Kit, featuring Night Stalkers and Ghostly Apparitions Digital Decorations, as well as AtmosGEAR Window Projection Material. All you have to do is send in a photo of how you decorate for Halloween, and for us, that's easy! 

Check it out! http://coasterinsanity.com/?p=448


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders

Img_2307.jpg


----------



## TheNextMartha

Here's a few of mine from 2015. 

Like everyone, in process of deciding how I will display/add thing this year.


----------



## Halloeve55

TheNextMartha said:


> Here's a few of mine from 2015.
> 
> Like everyone, in process of deciding how I will display/add thing this year.



I wish I had great haunts like this in my area for my son to see/trick or treat at! Awesome haunt!


----------



## annamarykahn

here are some unedited videos from 2015






















amk


----------



## Shadowbat

Here's a quick video we did right before everyone started showing up.


----------



## NCRX

You would think living in LA and OC that more people would be doing extravagant haunts like these....but no. I guess everyone would rather go to Unviersal or Knotts. 

Stunning work, folks. Someone was pondering what they should change for 2016....I would say rid of the blucky's! They don't match the level of detail as the rest of the yard!


----------



## Forhekset

TheNextMartha said:


> Here's a few of mine from 2015.
> 
> Like everyone, in process of deciding how I will display/add thing this year.


I probably already said this in a thread last year, if you posted these pictures before, but that lighting is incredible. What do you use, regular old flood lights? I've never really been 100% happy with my lighting. Also, the super bright street light right across the street doesn't help much.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Last year I decided to upgrade my lighting to LED flood lights. 

I made that a link so you can see the ones I get. 

I use 10 watts for highlighting and 30 watts to wash color on the house. 

The street light does not help at all but nothing I can do about that. At least it's not in front of my house!


----------



## TheNextMartha

RE blucky's. I do hate them. 

I only used them for the hanging ones because they are light but you make a good point.

More realistic bones are never a bad idea.


----------



## NCRX

Bluckys gonna bluck, right? ;]

So, a little about us....

Necreauxsis is a French spin on the word "necrosis," which means "the death of most or all of the cells in an organ or tissue due to disease, injury, or failure of the blood supply." Before Necreauxsis (abbreviated to NCRX), we were Creep-Thru haunt, then CreepShow, then NCRX the final 2 years. 

Sadly, the last time any of us did a haunt was 6 years ago. It's been far too long since that last beautiful Halloween season, and as it is, there's not much of a chance of us doing something again. I guess I was feeling hyper-nostalgic...and with the holiday right around the corner, I love seeing the hype and prep for others' haunts, too!

Anyway, this is our haunt from 2010 (MMX in roman numerals). 

It was titled Cirque Macabre...

The Entrance was designed as a "big top," with performers entertaining guests while they waited to enter.









































Once inside, a long corridor lined with masks fed you into a festive UV-bathed party heralded by hulahoop-skirted clowns. No pictures of the party, really...just a shot of the balloons and streamers that tried to create a path through the room.









































The following room was the last "cirque"-themed concept before getting abstract. It was a small seance scene led by two gypsies.

















Exit into another hallway, through some doors and webbing before getting into was was designed as the "backstage" of the circus.

























Blue door took the guest into this room, which led into a dead end where the human-lion hybrid chased you out into a totally new space. The massive wall with the frames (left of actor) moved to reveal a new path once patrons came back through. The scene would reset between groups. 









Follow carpet path to the right...









...then into the beast.

















Turn right back around and find this path now revealed:









Approaching exit:

















A precarious and turbulent climb up:

















A chatoic, colorful and screeching descent:









That's it for that one, folks! We were an abstract outfit, with lots of inspiration that year taken from Cirque du Soleil, hence the title "Cirque Macabre."

This video was part of a promotion I was doing for a potential haunt in 2013, but it never came to fruition. Included is footage and photos from our haunts from 2007-2010.


----------



## jscaldwell

Did you make the tombstones?


----------

